# Video encoding



## padishahemperor (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm getting quite disillusioned, I can't find any good video converter/encoder/transcoding software without some ridiculous price tag.  As a Linux convert to Mac, I'm hoping for something which is opensource or free but have been let down so far.  ffmpegX is just useless, I get so many inconsistant results and errors I've given up with it.

What do others use.

I want to convert VCD MPEG-1 compliant video, DVD streams, DivX etc. etc. to other formats such as pure MPEG-1, MPEG-2, DivX etc. etc. etc. while doing resizing, changing audio, bitrates etc. MPEG-1's that I've been doing with ffmpegX end up with no audio when played on other devices, or it refuses to mux the files.

I don't want to pay money for something I've been doing for years free.


----------



## Viro (Apr 19, 2005)

There is Mencoder and there is Handbrake. I use handbrake to rip all my DVDs and it works fine. Check out mencoder though.


----------



## Pengu (Apr 19, 2005)

DiVA works well going from MPEG2 to quicktime (supports any format QT can see)

otherwise, Cleaner does a lot..


----------



## Viro (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, I've found iMovie works quite well as a tool to convert from one video format to another. Forgot to mention that in the previous post.


----------



## padishahemperor (Apr 19, 2005)

I have tried all those, I have Handbrake for it's uses, but I'm more concerned with converting various formats from one to another, for example, PocketTV on my handheld uses MPEG-1, I can't find anything which does a decent job, I'm having to use my old software SLOWLY in VirtualPC, I'd prefer native solutions.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2005)

QuickTime Pro does that for $30. Not as pro as the name suggests, though. And you'd probably want to wait for QT7 to get H.264 compatibility without having to pay another $30.


----------

